#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Традиция одновременного совершенствования в школе Чань и в школе Чистой Земли в Китае

## Еше Нинбо

Традиция одновременного совершенствования в школе Чань и в школе Чистоты (Чистой Земли) в китайском буддизме 

Наставления Мастера Фоюаня.


После того, как школа индийского буддизма разделилась, учения становились чем дальше, тем сложнее. Всё более усиливался академический дух философии в индийском буддизме. Хотя если взглянуть с точки зрения истории философии и истории идеологии, индийский буддизм достиг выдающихся результатов в языковом мышлении. Но буддизм является религией, несущей ответственность за просвещение общества и приобщения его к дхарме. Однако сложность его теории, многообразие терминов, огромное количество произведений с трудом воспринимаются широкими слоями народа, поэтому буддизм не может утвердиться в народе. Это проблема, которая имеет решающее значение в распространении буддизма и она является одной из основных причин исчезновения буддизма в Индии.
После того, как буддизм проник в Китай, ведущие наставники китайского буддизма в результате длительного изучения и обработки индийского буддийского учения основали две школы (школу Чань и школу Чистой Земли), имеющие специфику китайской культуры и излечивающие недостаток индийского буддизма, заключающийся в сложности и запутанности его теории. Особенность этих двух школ заключается в том, что они смогли свести квинтэссенцию Махаяны в простые, практичные школы Дхармы совершенной и мгновенной практики. В этом проявилось традиционное для даосизма и конфуцианства Китая стремление к простоте и акценту на практике. Поэтому эти две школы подошли к психологии и менталитету китайской нации и просуществовали очень долгое время вплоть до наших дней. С династии Тан они получили очень большое распространение и стали основными представителями китайского буддизма. До сих пор они обладают мощной жизненной силой.
Школа Чистой Земли на основе "3-х сутр Чистой Земли" полагается в своём учении на силу Будды Амитабхи, который дал клятву перевести всех живых существ в Чистую землю. В момент смерти благодаря Амитабхе можно переместиться в западную Чистую землю и выйти навсегда из круговорота жизни и смерти. Затем, усовершенствовав сиддхи в Чистой земле, практикующий возвращается в наш мир для освобождения и спасения всех живых существ. Практика заключается в следующем: на основе сыновней преданности к родителям, принятия Прибежища, соблюдения всех обетов, порождения Бодхичитты, практик совершенствуется в Чань моления Будде Амитабхи и созерцает Его вместе со святым окружением в Чистой земле. Чань моления Будде Амитабхе состоит из 4-х методов: моление Будде в мыслях; моление Будде, созерцая Его образ; моление Будде, произнося Его имя; моление Будде, пребывая в реальном облике. Моление Будде, произнося Его имя - это самый лёгкий метод и наиболее распространённый. Ключевым моментом перерождения в Чистой земле является глубокая вера и искреннее желание. Нужно абсолютно верить и не сомневаться в силе и добродетели Амитабхи, а также в том, что моление Будде обязательно приведёт к перерождению в Чистой земле. Велика сила обетов о перерождении в Чистой земле. Не только тот, кто достигнет Самадхи моления Будде обязательно переродится в Чистой земле, но и тот, кто искренне произнесёт 10 раз перед смертью имя Будды Амитабхи, также будет переведён в Чистую землю. Главное - эта школа практики веры и обетов моления Амитабхе со стремлением переродиться в Чистой земле вобрала в себя все сутры и писания буддизма. Центральный вопрос, который стремятся решить все школы буддизма - это вопрос жизни и смерти. И он концентрирует в себе заботу людей о моменте смерти, их чаяния о конце своего существования и их религиозные чувства. Принципы дхармы школы Чистой Земли очень глубоки, и в то же самое время очень просты. Даже неграмотный крестьянин и крестьянка, которые не могут понять сутры и шастры, могут без труда молиться Амитабхе произнося "Намо Омитхофо" ("Прибегаю к защите в Будде Амитабхе"). Не только монахи и монахини могут сидя в медитации молиться Амитабхе, но и верующие-миряне могут во время забот или отдыха, в перерывах между работой или во время неё молиться Амитабхе. От дела перерождения в Чистой земле также не уйти и человеку, достигшему просветления и единства с Дао. Это то, что называется "включает все три типа людей". Этот путь называется лёгким путём, ведущим к просветлению, наряду с Хинаяной, Махаяной и Ваджраяной. Его пропагандируют не только последователи самой школы Чистой Земли, но и великие мастера школы Тяньтай, Хуаянь, школы трёх трактатов, школы Дхармалакшаны, Винаи, Чань и школы Тантры (практика Пховы) стремились переродиться в Чистой земле и параллельно практиковали школу Чистой Земли. Практика четырёх типов самадхи постоянной сидячей медитации, два типа постоянной практики самадхи относятся к Чань моления Будде Амитабхе.
Школа Чань (медитации) говорит о "тайной передаче вне буддийского учения", об отказе от письменности, прямо указывает на сознание человека, на видение Самоприроды и становление Буддой. Сущность школы Чань заключается в том, что практика Махаяны сведена в Чань китайских патриархов, в котором достигается соответствие (единство) с Абсолютной Реальностью (Таковостью) напрямую с помощью регулирования своего сознания. Дух школы Чань в том, что "Настоящий воин имеет стремление самому достигнуть небес, не следуя проторенным путём Так Приходящего", в том, чтобы в мгновение достичь освобождения и просветления, самому стать Буддой. Можно сказать, что школа Чань наиболее глубоко наследует печать сердца дхармы Будды Шакьямуни, и в то же самое время является совершенной и мгновенной дхармой, имеющей особенности традиционной китайской культуры. Хотя Дхарма школы Чань предназначается для людей одарённых, с высокими способностями, но при изучении этой школы не обязательно опираться на изучении письменных источников и чтение ритуалов. Даже неграмотный крестьянин или крестьянка могут постигнуть истины этой школы.
Школа Чань выступает за освобождение с опорой на собственные силы. Когда вступаешь в ворота этой школы, нужно всё отмести. Когда встречают Будду, убивают Будду. Когда встречают патриарха, убивают патриарха. И даже нет места, где можно было бы употребить слово Будда. А путём и методом школы является сомнение. Как говорят в школе Чань "если нет сомнения, то нет и прозрения".
Школа Чистой Земли опирается на внешние силы для достижения освобождения и спасения. Основой здесь является глубокая вера, вера в Будду Амитабху, в то, что Западная Чистая земля реально существует. Практикующий должен неустанно молиться Будде Амитабхе.
Казалось бы, пути этих двух школ абсолютно различаются, различается их стиль. Казалось бы, невозможно практиковать их вместе, они кажутся взаимонеприемлемыми. А представители этих двух школ всегда спорят друг с другом. В особенности, многие представители школы Чань часто принижают и критикуют практикующих школу Чистой Земли. Но это всего лишь поверхностные и неглубокие взгляды практикующих. Тот, кто глубоко проник в основы обеих школ, то понимает, что в теории и методах практики эти две школы не только взаимоприемлемы, но и имеют взаимодополняемость. Поэтому практикам школы Чань необходимо параллельно практиковать школу Чистой Земли. С точки зрения высших принципов махаяны сущность сознания или природа Будды собственного сознания, которую хотят постигнуть последователи школы Чань, является синонимом к словам Таковость, Абсолютная Реальность, функционирование Реальности и Будда. Будда Амитабха, которому молятся в школе Чистой Земли, переводится с санскрита как безграничный свет, безграничная жизнь. И это есть образное, персонифицированное описание Истинной Реальности (Таковости, Татхагаты), Абсолютной истины. В школе Чистой Земли говорится "Амитабха Самоприроды, Чистая земля только своего сознания". Здесь имеется в виду, что Будда Амитабха, Чистая земля - это явления собственной сущности сознания. Следуя этому принципу, школа Чистой Земли относит Чань патриархов школы Чань к методу моления реальному облику Будды Амитабхи своей Самоприроды (моление Будде своего сознания). В школе Чань всегда было много медитирующих, но мало достигающих прозрения. И даже те, кто достигают сатори (первоначальное прозрение), это всего лишь успокоение сознания, решение вопроса веры и понимания, но это ещё не есть достижение окончательного прозрения, ещё не есть освобождение от жизни и смерти, ещё не есть достижение состояния Будды. После сатори ещё есть клеши и отрицательные привычки сознания, которые необходимо постепенно устранить. Мастер Чань Вэйшань Линю династии Тан говорил: "Мгновенное постижение истинной причины - это этап выхода из мирской пыли. Если из жизни в жизнь не отступать, то можно ожидать достижения состояния Будды". Здесь подчёркивается, что после достижения мгновенного прозрения (сатори) ещё необходимо постепенно избавляться от клеш и вредных привычек сознания, накопленных в бесчисленных кальпах. Если до конца не устранены клеши и вредные привычки сознания, то невозможно достичь освобождения в этой жизни. И тогда ещё предстоит перерождаться в шести путях сансары. Но тогда трудно гарантировать, что родишься в следующей жизни существом, которое будет стремиться к практике, трудно будет гарантировать, что мы из жизни в жизнь не будем отступать назад. Тот, кто стремится в этой жизни достичь Освобождения, как можно быстрее стать Буддой, должен практиковать моление Будде Амитабхе, стремясь переродиться в Его Чистой земле.
Мастер Чань династии Тан Байчжан Хуайхай говорил: "Надёжной практикой является моление Будде Амитабхе". В "Чистых заповедях Байчжана" устанавливается, что при отпевании умерших монахов необходимо молиться Амитабхе (читать Его имя), чтобы умерший был переправлен в Чистую землю. На высшем уровне практики школы Чистой Земли также необходимо созерцать истинный облик, увидеть природу Будды своего сознания. И только когда будет увидено Дао и достигнут плод Пробуждения, только тогда произойдёт перерождение в верхний мир Чистой Земли (в соответствии с низшими, средними и высшими способностями люди перерождаются в нижнем, среднем и верхнем мире Чистой Земли). Метод смотрения на начало слова Чань патриархов чань-буддизма и метод чтения имени Будды Амитабхи школы Чистой Земли имеют общность. А метод моления реальному облику Будды Амитабхи ещё более близок к Чань патриархов. Школу Чань и школу Чистой Земли вполне можно практиковать параллельно. Они взаимодополняют друг друга. В династию Пяти царств (907-979 гг.) великий мастер школы Фаянь чань-буддизма Юнмин Яньшоу стал выступать за то, чтобы последователи школы Чань также параллельно практиковали школу Чистой Земли. И с тех пор одновременная практика школы Чань и школы Чистоты стала традиционной. Школа Чань и школа Чистой Земли взаимодополняют друг друга и это стало важной тенденцией в развитии китайского буддизма. Досточтимый Юньмин Яньшоу достиг прозрения через практику Чань, но он выступал за одновременную практику всех благих путей, которые ведут, в конечном счёте, в Чистую Землю. Он написал "Оду о спокойном созерцании в божественной обители", в которой пропагандировал метод школы Чистой Земли. Он сам ежедневно 100 тысяч раз читал имя Будды Амитабхи. В последствии его стали называть шестым патриархом школы Чистой Земли. В составленной им гатхе "Четыре принципа школы Чань и школы Чистоты" подчёркивается, что последователь чань-буддизма обязательно должен совершенствоваться в школе Чистой Земли. Это в дальнейшем оказало большое влияние на чань-буддизм. Слова в этой гатхе были такие: "Если есть Чань, но нет Чистой Земли, то 9-ть из 10-ти практикующих потратят своё время впустую. И если подойдёт время умирать, они не смогут управлять своим перерождением". Смысл здесь в том, что даже если достигнуто полное просветление в школе Чань, то останется ещё немного клеш, которые не будут устранены. Поэтому если не практиковать школу Чистой Земли, 9-ть из 10-ти практикующих будут блуждать в состоянии бардо, следуя за проявившимися клешами и получая перерождение не по своему усмотрению. И только если "есть Чань и есть Чистая земля", то есть, если практикуют Чань (медитацию), достигают сатори (прозрение) и практикуют школу Чистой Земли, то 9-ть из 10-ти практикующих переродятся как учителя человечества, будут патриархами и Буддами. Они будут такими же бесстрашными как свирепые тигры.
После этого было много мастеров школы Чань, которые после достижения просветления практиковали школу Чистой Земли для её широкого распространения. К примеру, мастер Чань школы Линьцзи династии Северная Сун досточтимый Сысинь Усинь постоянно советовал совершенствоваться в школе Чистой Земли. Он говорил: " Практик Чань лучше всего пусть также молится Будде Амитабхе. Если даже у него будут плохие задатки и он будет опасаться, что не достигнет Прозрения в этой жизни, то с помощью силы обетов Будды Амитабхи он сможет быть переведён в Чистую землю".
Ещё больше последователей школы Цаодун чань-буддизма втайне практиковали школу Чистой Земли. Знаменитый мастер Чань Чжэньсе Цинляо говорил: "Последователи школы Цаодун все втайне совершенствуются в школе Чистой Земли". Он также говорил: "Будды и патриархи, последователи школы Чань все практиковали очищение кармы и возвращались к одному источнику. Такие великие мастера школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма как Цисун, Ихуай, Цзунбэнь все практиковали школу Чистой Земли и советовали молиться Будде Амитабхе. Такие знаменитые миряне-буддисты династии Сун как главный помощник императора Шанин, помощник императора Вангу, цензор Фэнцзи также распространяли школу Чистой Земли. Досточтимый Минбэнь написал 800 стихов о Чистой земле. Среди них есть такие строки: "Вне Чань никогда не говорят о Чистой земле. Нужно знать, что вне Чистой Земли нет Чань". Досточтимый Вэйцзе в "Ответах на вопросы о Чистой земле" писал: "Объединяющие пять школ буддизма - это чань-буддийские монахи. И все они вернулись в Чистую землю". С династии Мин (1368-1644 гг.) ещё более распространённым явлением стало параллельное распространение (вместе с Чань) школы Чистой Земли знаменитыми мастерами Чань. Самый знаменитый мастер Чань начала династии Мин досточтимый Чуши Фаньци с детства практиковал школу Чистой Земли. Он назвал свою келью "Западный прасад" и написал стихотворение "Западный прасад Чистой Земли". Он пропагандировал моление Будде Амитабхе. Усиленно распространяли школу Чистой Земли такие великие мастера школы Цаодун чань-буддизма как Шоучан Хуэйцзин, Юнцзюе Юаньсянь, Бошань Юаньлай, Цзюелан Даошэн. Три великих буддийских монаха конца династии Мин досточтимые Лян Чи, Ханьшань Дэцин, Оу И после достижения прозрения в медитации школы Чань пропагандировали практику школы Чистой Земли. А досточтимые Лянь Чи и Оу И даже стали 8-ым и 9-ым патриархами школы Чистой Земли. В династию Цин (1644-1911 гг.) мастер Чань досточтимый Чэ У после достижения прозрения в медитации школы Чань поселился в монастыре чань-буддизма Цзыфусы на горе Хунлошань в Западной части Пекина и распространял там школу Чистой Земли. Он был назван 12-ым патриархом школы Чистой Земли. Великий мастер чань-буддизма современности Его Святейшество старец Сюйюнь также рассматривал в единстве школу Чань и школу Чистой Земли. Он советовал искренне молиться Будде Амитабхе. Он говорил: "Для начинающего практика медитация школы Чань и моление Будды Амитабхе - это разные вещи. Но для опытного практика они представляют собой одно и то же". 
Единство школы Чань и школы Чистой Земли можно проследить в понятии "Самадхи одной практики" в сутре Праджни Махаяны. "Самадхи одной практики" - это тип самадхи, в котором все явления созерцаются как "Один облик Дхармадхату" (Вселенной), то есть как Истинная Реальность, Истинный облик. В сутре праджни, рассказанной Манжушри, говорится о методе моления Будде Амитабхе, с помощью которого можно войти в Самадхи одной практики: "Тот, кто желает войти в Самадхи одной практики, должен пребывать в пустоте и покое и оставить все беспокойные мысли. Он не должен привязываться к явлениям, а должен сконцентрировать своё сознание на моление Будде Амитабхе, произнося Его имя. И тогда, где бы он не находился, имея в своём сознании только имя Будды Амитабхи, он сможет увидеть всех Будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Погрузившийся таким образом в Самадхи одной практики, до конца узнает не различающийся между собой облик всех бесчисленных миров Будд". Это означает, что если с сознанием, не имеющим различения, произносить имя Будды, тогда можно в состоянии Самадхи увидеть всех Будд 10-ти сторон света и трёх времён и до конца узнать истинную сущность Дхармакаи, общей для всех Будд - Истинную реальность, то есть увидеть природу Будды своего сознания. Таким образом, если практик школы Чистой Земли молится Будде и его уровень практики достигает глубокого уровня, то он может достигнуть цели чань-буддизма, заключающейся в просветлении сознания и видении Самоприроды. Как сказано в главе "О полном постижении Бодхисаттвы Махастхамы": "Без опоры на метод сам обретаешь прозрение сознания". Четвёртый патриарх чань-буддизма Даосинь на основе Самадхи одной практики сутры Праджни Манжушри обучал учеников "устранению трёх ядов из своего сознания (страсть, гнев, глупость), привязанностей и молению Будде Амитабхе пробуждённым и созерцающим сознанием. Тогда сознание придет в покой и не будет мыслей-привязанностей". Сознание, не имеющее привязанностей, сознание равенства и недвойственности - это истинное тело сущности Дхармы Так Приходящего (Будды). Пятый патриарх чань-буддизма Хунжэнь, его ученик северного направления Шэньсю и его ученик направления Наньшань досточтимый Сюаньшэнь на основе сутры Праджни Манжушри рассматривали моление Будде Амитабхе (чтение Его имени) как метод для начинающих, ведущий к просветлению сознания и видению Самоприроды. И хотя эта Дхарма - это путь развития мудрости посредством Самадхи и он уступает прямому методу южной школы Чань, в котором сам метод используется только лишь как освобождающее от оков средство в зависимости от ситуации, тем не менее, эта Дхарма основывается на учениях Будд и патриархов. И хотя последователи Южной школы Чань критикуют эту Дхарму как постепенную, она также относится к категории Чань мгновенного пробуждения и имеет определённую ценность для практиков с определёнными типами характера и способностей. Южный Чань, открытый Шестым Патриархом Хуэйнэном, тоже упоминает Самадхи одного метода. Впоследствии досточтимый Цзун Ми написал в "Объяснении источника Чань", что Чань китайских патриархов - это Чань Так Приходящего (Будды Шакьямуни), описанный в сутре Шурангама и он также называется Самадхи одной практики. Можно сказать, что Чань, который практикуют в школе чань-буддизма и в школе Чистой Земли, относится к категории Самадхи одной практики. Если акцент делается на вере и стремлении переродиться в Чистой земле, то это школа Чистой Земли. А если акцент делается на просветлённом видении Самоприроды, то это школа Чань. Но вера и стремление переродиться в Чистой земле и просветлённое видение Самоприроды взаимодополняют друг друга, они не обязательно должны противоречить друг другу. Одновременная практика школы Чань и школы Чистой Земли привела к объединению этих школ, в результате чего появились несколько методов моления Будде Амитабхе, объединяющие школу Чань и школу Чистой Земли в одно целое.

1) Моление Будде Амитабхе во время созерцания начала слова. 

Здесь применяется метод смотрения на начало слова школы Чань для моления Будде Амитабхе. Моление Будде здесь выступает коаном. Самым распространённым коаном моления Будде Амитабхе является созерцание во время моления предложения: "Кто тот, который молится Будде?". Эта Дхарма впервые была применена основателем школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма досточтимым Вэньянем. Досточтимый Ляньчи династии Мин также пропагандировал этот метод. Также есть метод, при котором созерцается начало слова "Омитхофо" (Будды Амитабха). И таки образом проводится медитация в ожидании прозрения. Мастер Чань династии Сун Чжэньсе Цинляо в своё время преподавал данный метод. Ещё есть такой метод: во время моления Будде Амитабхе (произнесения Его имени) созерцать начало имени Будды Амитабхи (начало слова), конец имени и созерцать Амитабху своей Природы Будды (Самоприроды). Ши Пуду династии Юань (1279-1368 гг.) во 2-ом томе написанного им "Драгоценного зеркала школы Лотоса (Чистой Земли) горы Луншань" подробно описал этот метод как Дхарму Самадхи медитации школы Чань и моления Будде, ведущую к окончательному прозрению. Вкратце этот метод такой: вначале произнести 2-5 раз про себя имя Будды Амитабхи, затем повернуть свой свет вовнутрь и смотреть, кто же есть Амитабха моей Самоприроды. Затем нужно созерцать, откуда появляется эта мысль, направленная на созерцание Амитабхи? Затем нужно созерцать "Кто тот, который понял, откуда появляется эта мысль?" Многократно подобным образом медитируя, то есть, произнося имя Будды Амитабхи, а затем, созерцая вышеуказанным образом, можно достичь сатори (прозрение) и увидеть Амитабху своей изначальной Природы.
Досточтимый Ляньчи династии Мин учил: "Если искренне молишься Амитабхе и увидишь место, откуда рождаются мысли, то сможешь решить Великое Дело (Освобождения от Сансары). В 5-ой главе своего "Путешествия во сне" Патриарх Ханьшань Дэцин писал: "Практика одновременного совершенствования в медитации школы Чань и молении Будде Амитабхе является очень надёжной школой Дхармы. Если один звук Будды Амитабхи будет скрыт в груди и будет постоянное стремление (к Чистой земле), если будешь наблюдать место откуда появляется и куда уходит слово Амитабха, то обязательно это увидишь. И со временем сможешь неожиданно освободиться от нечистоты, и проявится ясность, будет достигнуто прозрение". Главной целью моления Будде Амитабхе является просветление сознания и видение Самоприроды. Это цель чань-буддизма.
Досточтимый Оу И династии Мин специально написал "Трактат о молении Будде в медитации". С точки зрения школы Чистой Земли он говорил, что моление Будде во время созерцания начала слова имеет большую пользу и большой недостаток. Большая польза заключается в том, что устраняется вялость и постигается изначальная пустотность сущности мыслей, постигается недвойственность субъекта и объекта. Большой недостаток заключается в том, что в этом методе опираются только на свои силы и не просят помощи у Будды Амитабхи, поэтому возникают препятствия для перехода в Чистую землю. Он считал, что в основе должна быть школа Чистой Земли, а медитация школы Чань должна ей помогать. Тогда не будет препятствий для перерождения в Чистой земле". Современный наставник школы Чистой Земли досточтимый Иньгуан также говорил, что метод моления Будде Амитабхе созерцая начало слова хотя и является методом одновременного совершенствования в школе Чань и в школе Чистой Земли, но в реальности это только метод школы Чань.

2) Напряжённый метод моления Будде Амитабхе. 

Данный метод пропагандировал мастер Чань Ханьюе Фацзан в период между династией Мин и Цин. Он учитывая, что практикующие моление Будде Амитабхе часто расслабляются, читая имя Будды, не могут достигнуть полной безмятежности сознания, поэтому он пропагандировал проведение усиленных недельных медитаций и ритритов для специальной практики чтения имени Будды Амитабхи ("Омитхофо"). При этом чтение имени проводилось напряжённо, один слог без пауз быстро следовал за другим "подобно тому, как саблей преследуют вора". Здесь нужно продвигаться вперёд без перерывов. И когда благодаря чтению "Омитхофо" исчезнет различие времени (прошлого, настоящего, будущего), лёд пяти скандх растает, наступит пустота, и будет постигнут Амитабха Самоприроды (своей природы Будды). Тогда это состояние будет называться безмятежностью единого сознания. И тогда будет гарантировано перерождение в Чистой земле. Досточтимый Фацзан написал очень подробное руководство о проведении ритрита с чтением имени Будды Амитабхи. 

3) Относительное и абсолютное моление Будде, абсолютное единое сознание. 

Можно по разному объяснять основные принципы моления Будде Амитабхе, изложенные в сутре Амитабхи (чтение имени Будды Амитабхи для достижения незамутнённого единого сознания) и в главе "О полном постижении Бодхисаттвы Махастхамы" сутры Шурангама (непрерывное следование чистых мыслей). Китайские мастера буддизма обычно объясняли понятие "единого незамутнённого сознания" с относительной и абсолютной точек зрения на основе учения четырёх Дхармадхату единого сознания школы Хуаянь. Мастер Чань династии Сун досточтимый Чжэньсе Цинляо говорил: "Единое сознание незамутнённости подразделяется на относительное и абсолютное единое сознание. Относительное единое сознание - это когда читают имя Будды Амитабхи и есть только одна эта мысль (имя Амитабхи). Образно это подобно тому, как "дракон попадает в воду" и "тигр опирается на гору". А абсолютное единое сознание - это когда имя Будды Амитабхи ("Омитхофо") берётся за слово для практики созерцания начала слова. Тогда все 24 часа нужно так созерцать. Молиться, не имея сознания и не ни имея сознания. Также это не моление, имея сознание и в то же самое время не имея сознания. Это и не моление сознанием, которое как бы есть, и которого как бы нет. Исчезают границы прошлого и будущего. Не рождается ни одной мысли. И нет этапов и градаций, сразу же достигается земля Будды". Смысл здесь в том, что когда устраняются языковые символы и языковое различение и происходит моление Будде, то это приводит к просветлению сознания и видению Самоприроды. Это состояние и будет называться абсолютным единым сознанием.
В относительном едином сознании присутствует молящийся субъект и объект моления - пара противоположностей. И, строго говоря, это ещё не состояние единого сознания. Так называемое единое сознание - это абсолютное сознание, которое стоит выше противоположностей объекта и субъекта. Это истинное, реальное сознание, которое не рождается и не разрушается. Это сознание, о котором говорили мастера династии Мин досточтимый Ляньчи и Его Святейшество Ханьшань Дэцин как о "сознании, которое думает и не имеет мыслей", "сознании, не имеющем сознания". Тогда только такое сознание можно назвать единым сознанием или чистой мыслью. Досточтимый Оу И говорил: "Когда благодаря чтению имени Будды Амитабхи исчезает всякая замутнённость и рассеянность, отсекаются омрачения мышления и воззрений - это называется относительным единым сознанием. А когда благодаря молению Будде достигается состояние отсечение омрачений неведения и достигается видение Будды своей Природы, то это состояние называется абсолютным единым сознанием. В "Передаче светильника о Чистой земле" говорится: "Когда в состоянии относительного единого сознания достигается понимание того, что мысль, которая мыслит изначально пуста, когда происходит моление (думание) и в то же самое время нет моления (думания); когда нет моления, и в то же самое время оно есть, то это будет прозрением абсолютного единого сознания, пребывающего в относительном едином сознании. Досточтимый Оу И также подразделял моление Будде на моление относительное и моление абсолютное. Относительное моление - это когда верят и желают переродиться в Чистой Земле, не достигнув ещё прозрения. Абсолютное моление - это когда достигнуто понимание Чистой Земли сознания и видение Амитабхи своей Природы. Он также на основе теории школы Тяньтай об одной мысли, которая может в мгновение достигнуть все три тысячи тысячных миров Дхармадхату, говорил, что нет необходимости созерцать Чань школы Чистой Земли и созерцать своё сознание, поскольку человек с высшими способностями полностью понимает, что "Будда, который не вне мысли, это то, что мыслится мыслью. А мысль, которая не вне Будды, это мысль, которая может думать о Будде". Если полностью постигнуть слово "Омитхофо", которое изначально свободно от ошибочности и зла, превосходит природу и свободна от мыслей, и если продолжить его чтение с таким абсолютным пониманием, то обязательно произойдёт перерождение в Чистой Земле.
Учитель Чань династии Цин досточтимый Че У называл этот абсолютный способ чтения имени Будды Амитабхи "молением истинному облику Будды истинным обликом сознания". Это и есть моление истинному облику Будды. Знаменитый учитель буддизма современности досточтимый Тайсюй говорил об этом методе моления Будде, как о "Чистоте, превосходящей Чань и патриархов".
Школы Чань и школа Чистой Земли представляют собой два полюса духа китайского буддизма. Они взаимодополняют друг друга и находятся во взаимной гармонии. В результате чего появился метод моления Будде, основанный на дхарме Чань патриархов и глубочайших истинах Махаяны. Было сделано подробное раскрытие в теории и практике принципа Самадхи одной практики, изложенного в сутре Праджни Манжушри. Двойная практика в Чань и в школе Чистой Земли, то есть Чань моления Будде Амитабхе по-прежнему является главным течением в чань-буддизме Китая. Требуется дальнейшее развитие этой Дхармы. Чань моления Будде Амитабхе, включающий в себя учение школы Чань и школы Чистой Земли, распространился также и за пределы Китая. Учение оказало непосредственное влияние на формирование чань-буддизма в Корее, школы Лотоса во Вьетнаме и школы Хуанбо в Японии. 
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...uan/zemla.html

----------

Joy (14.12.2010), Kit (09.12.2010), Miao Da (06.02.2011), Secundus (13.12.2010), Svarog (09.12.2010), Вангчен (24.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (09.12.2010), Дордже (16.12.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010), Чистое Небо (11.12.2010), Шурик Кириллов (13.12.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Еше Нинбо, спасибо большое!
Очень интересная статья.
У меня, к сожалению, было несколько поверхностное и пренебрежительное отношение к школе Чистой земли. Теперь отношение стало более глубокое и уважительное  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (14.12.2010), Kit (18.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (13.12.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> Наставления Мастера Фоюаня.
> ...
> сатори (первоначальное прозрение), это всего лишь успокоение сознания, решение вопроса веры и понимания, но это ещё не есть достижение окончательного прозрения, ещё не есть освобождение от жизни и смерти, ещё не есть достижение состояния Будды. После сатори ещё есть клеши и отрицательные привычки сознания, которые необходимо постепенно устранить. Мастер Чань Вэйшань Линю династии Тан говорил: "Мгновенное постижение истинной причины - это этап выхода из мирской пыли. Если из жизни в жизнь не отступать, то можно ожидать достижения состояния Будды". Здесь подчёркивается, что после достижения мгновенного прозрения (сатори) ещё необходимо постепенно избавляться от клеш и вредных привычек сознания, накопленных в бесчисленных кальпах. Если до конца не устранены клеши и вредные привычки сознания, то невозможно достичь освобождения в этой жизни. И тогда ещё предстоит перерождаться в шести путях сансары. Но тогда трудно гарантировать, что родишься в следующей жизни существом, которое будет стремиться к практике, трудно будет гарантировать, что мы из жизни в жизнь не будем отступать назад.


+100500

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.12.2010)

----------


## Kit

Великолепно!
Большое Спасибо!

----------

Еше Нинбо (15.12.2010)

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста, в статье упоминаються некоторые тексты:



> Досточтимый Фацзан написал очень *подробное руководство о проведении ритрита* с чтением имени Будды Амитабхи.





> В *сутре праджни, рассказанной Манжушри*





> Ши Пуду династии Юань (1279-1368 гг.) во 2-ом томе написанного им *"Драгоценного зеркала школы Лотоса (Чистой Земли) горы Луншань"*





> Досточтимый Оу И династии Мин специально написал *"Трактат о молении Будде в медитации"*





> В *"Передаче светильника о Чистой земле"* говорится


Есть ли эти тексты в переводах на английский или русский языки?

----------

Joy (15.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (16.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Надо будет посмотреть. Вероятность наличия этих переводов очень небольшая. Было бы неплохо для начала хотя бы найти эти тексты на китайском.

----------

Kit (16.12.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Надо будет посмотреть. Вероятность наличия этих переводов очень небольшая. Было бы неплохо для начала хотя бы найти эти тексты на китайском.


Спасибо! А, скажите, вы делали перевод с английского? 
Если, да, то не могли бы вы привести название этих текстов, так как они даются на английском, а я попробую поискать.

----------


## Герундий

Отл

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.12.2010)

----------


## Ersh

А при чем здесь Школа Чистой Земли и какие-то сексуальные практики? У нас форум Чань.

----------

Иван Денисов (21.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А при чем здесь Школа Чистой Земли и какие-то сексуальные практики? У нас форум Чань.


Это цитата Мастера школы Чистой Земли здесь приведена, чтобы предупредить практикующих буддизм о некоторых ошибочных путях в буддизме, которые имеют место быть. 
В то время некоторые последователи школы Чистой Земли параллельно стали практиковать некоторые ошибочные практики, пришедшие из тибетского буддизма, поэтому Мастер Ши Пуду ("Освобождающий всех"), не боясь репрессий со стороны монгольского императорского двора, высказал свою точку зрения. В то время монгольский император почитал тибетский буддизм, и в то время в императорском дворе и среди мирян распространились некоторые ошибочные тантрические практики, которые негативно повлияли также на последователей школы Чистой земли и школы Чань.
Махаяна она же есть великая колесница, то есть не ограничивается какой-то одной школой, а думает о благе всех.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо!
Насколько я знаю, практикующие дзен в наше время и в нашей стране не используют ошибочные практики. Прошу в следующий раз соизмерять времена и необходимость публикации того или иного отрывка на Форуме.
Представителей Ваджраяны прошу не устраивать холиваров на Дзенском форуме.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (21.12.2010), Иван Денисов (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Chikara

Я - последователь чань, но все же Еше Нинбо прав, когда говорит, что нельзя ограничиваться какой-то одной школой Великой колесницы. Изучая и сопоставляя разные школы махаяны мы обретаем более глубокое понимание учения. Нельзя недооценивать другие школы. 
Вот что пишет Сигэру Абэ:"...дзэнские школы и Дзёдо-синсю (Чистой земли) являются школами одного и того же буддизма, который проповедовал Почитаемый Шакья, поэтому вполне естественно, что школы похожи. Я понял, что делал ошибку, определяя учение дзэнских школ как буддизм опоры на "собственные силы", а учение Дзёдо-синсю - как буддизм опоры на "силу другого", принимая в расчет излишне формальное противопоставление этих школ...10.09.1981 г.". (...)
"Сидячий дзэн" дзэнских школ, "деяния трех тайн" школы Сингон, "моления Будде" школы Дзёдо-синсю - это действа, указывающие на особенности каждой школы. Вместе с тем разнообразные поступки, совершаемые в повседневной жизни и не имеющие ничего общего с указанными действами отдельных школ, также являются "деяниями". Все действия, выполняемые адептами дзэнских школ, от "саму" (разнообразный физический труд, начиная с уборки помещения) до нищенствования, являются "деяниями единотаковости", совершая которые забывают о противопоставлении субъекта объекту, как во время "сидячего дзэн". Но ведь то же самое можно сказать и о людях, не испытывающих особого интереса к религии. Все мы во время наших повседневных действий забываем о своем "я". Не по этой ли причине люди каждый день с ответственностью выполняют свои обязанности, не предаваясь размышлениям ни о жизни, ни о смерти? Однако, к большому сожалению, наше сознание, как правило, подобно "сознанию пальца", поэтому, когда мы прекращаем заниматься делами и начинаем о чем-либо думать, думает наше собственное "я". В результате мы часто размышляем о недостойных вещах, возникают конфликты между "я" одного и "я" другого человека. Так как с помощью "сидячего дзэн", "деяний трех тайн", "молений Будде" можно держать под контролем собственное "я", то, если мы сумеем трансплантировать дух "сидячего дзэн", "деяний трех тайн", "молений Будде" в повседневную жизнь, окружающий нас мир, возможно, обретет спокойствие и гармонию. Наконец, когда человек стоит перед лицом смерти, он, очевидно, не сможет спокойно умереть, если будет цепляться за собственное "я". Как раз в этот момент все люди без исключения должны с помощью "сидячего дзэн", "деяний трех тайн", "молений Будде" забыть о собственном "я" и вернуться к Великой Жизни Вселенной" 12.12.1983 г.

----------

Joy (02.01.2011), Kit (20.12.2010), Svarog (21.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (21.12.2010), Максим& (22.01.2016), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Можно все, что угодно, но все нужно согласовывать с Учителем, если таковой имеется. А если не имеется, то конечно можно хоть на голове стоять.

----------

Еше Нинбо (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Alexandre

> Есть ли эти тексты в переводах на английский или русский языки?


Думаю что не "Передача светильника о Чистой земле" а просто "Передача светильника", в котором что-то говориться о Чистой земле. Английские переводы этого текста есть, не уверен какого они качества. Обычно "Transmission of the Lamp" или "Records of the Transmission of the Lamp"

Сам текст по сути агиография.

----------

Joy (02.01.2011)

----------


## Alexandre

> А при чем здесь Школа Чистой Земли и какие-то сексуальные практики? У нас форум Чань.


В китайской традиции в ее современной форме Школа Чистой Земли и Чань не особо разделяются. Т.е. вполне обычно услышать от какого-нибудь иерарха что-то вроде 禪就是淨土，淨土就是禪 "Чань - это и есть Чистая Земля, Чистая Земля - это и есть Чань"
Они строго разделяются в Японии (вроде со времен Хакуина, который боролся за чистоту)
Про Корею и Вьетнам не знаю.


А на счет сексуальных практик...
http://press.princeton.edu/titles/6353.html
Как показывают исследования, секс и Чань спокойно сосуществуют. Такие дела.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В китайской традиции в ее современной форме Школа Чистой Земли и Чань не особо разделяются. Т.е. вполне обычно услышать от какого-нибудь иерарха что-то вроде 禪就是淨土，淨土就是禪 "Чань - это и есть Чистая Земля, Чистая Земля - это и есть Чань"
> Они строго разделяются в Японии (вроде со времен Хакуина, который боролся за чистоту)
> Про Корею и Вьетнам не знаю.
> 
> 
> А на счет сексуальных практик...
> http://press.princeton.edu/titles/6353.html
> Как показывают исследования, секс и Чань спокойно сосуществуют. Такие дела.


Исследования американских "специалистов". Там в Америке ещё не то можно найти. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

